# tax advisor recommendations /registering as freelancer/ as a single member company



## pjeterschornstein (Nov 18, 2021)

Hey all!

I'm looking for a tax advisor for registering as freelancer/ as a single member company.
I would like to pay social contributions somehow in order to get public insurance in Greece, so if anybody have knowledge about that, it also would be helpful.
I want specifically public health insurance, Thank you.


----------

